# Dentinox (cradle cap shampoo) in baby's eye



## ambergrace

Hi there

Trying to juggle slippery baby and bottle of shampoo at bathtime tonight, I managed to spill some Dentinox shampoo in my four month old's eye 

I have washed the shampoo out thoroughly and bathed his eyes in some cool boiled water and the initial redness does seem to have settled down (and after an initial bit of crying he was fine, fed well and went to bed quite happily), but is there anything else I should do? Does he need to be checked over by a doctor if the redness seems worse tomorrow? Feeling very guilty!

Thanks in advance for your help

Amber x


----------

